# Grease burn for bear



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Is it legal to burn bacon grease or honey to attract bears while hunting them?
This is generally done while in your blind or stand with a container over sterno..not left when not hunting.
The rules don't clearly say and there is a bit of wondering in the bear forum.
It's common practice in Canada,but since we're not there  
Thanks for any answer


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

By the letter of the law it would be illegal because of the metal container(s). Now if a person was cooking bacon to eat then the intent would be to cook food but just heating up grease the intent is to attract bear, hence illegal baiting.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Boehr...that's darn near what I said in the thread :lol: Nothing illegal about making a snack


----------

